# Medicare returning to oz



## Sparkles

I have been living and teaching in Thailand for 15 years ,now retired.

During that time I have returned many times to catch up with family.

Now thinking of returning for an extended stay with my Thai wife of 12 years for an extended 6 mths stay, her on a tourist visa.

My ? is this how will I be treated by Medicare as a few years ago a nasty old b**** in a Medicare office said to me "your'e living in Thailand you are not eligible" I realise that info from Imm goes to Gov offices when they swipe your passport at the airport.

Health has become major issue for me and I want to find out where I stand in case of some heath problem while I am in Oz.

Anyone have any recent experience of what their attitude is now to people returning to their home country?

I might add that I spent 40 years working in Oz and paying tax.


----------



## Sparkles

Just giving this a bump. Has no one had this experience of returning and resulting status with Medicare ?


----------



## HuangJian

*medicare*

I Know the Government sector have some grumpy people working for them. they get a lot of complaints. However, if you have an Australian residential address and a Visa that states you are, or will be attaining permanent residency, then you can get Medicare....a bank account in your name helps also. If you need more proof of residency, what you can do is get a lebara sim card for a mobile phone in your name and address in Australia. I choose lebara because of the cheep international rates..


----------



## Sparkles

I still have an oz bank account which my pension is paid into and then I withdraw cash in Thailand that might help. I am an Australian citizen ,arrived from England in 1952 ,Use my sons address in Newcastle but the passport swipes at the airport will still tell them I live out of the country.My gripe is the decades I paid into the system through taxes and then you return like an alien who just landed.
I simply cant afford ,with my wife to live in Australia.I don't see how many pensioners can ,life must be so demeaning.


----------



## JandE

Sparkles said:


> Just giving this a bump. Has no one had this experience of returning and resulting status with Medicare ?


I was a way for 4 years, and got my medicare card back very easily, but that was back in 2000.

I also know that if I return to the UK it will be much harder to get back in the NHS these days, although in 1996 it was easy, even after 10 years away.

Countries are tightening up on these things as they are asking current residents to pay more to provide these services now.


----------



## Circe

You can use medicare if you are living in Australia as a resident, but not if you are just coming back to visit. Being an Australian citizen would entitle you to it automatically once you return to live, butnot if just on holiday. The same as all benefits. You must reside in Australia. I am Australian born who lived overseas a while. Hope this helps.


----------



## omegaman

Only Australia Citizens, PR Holders, and certain substantial visa's and Bridging Visa's, entitle the holder to Medicare benefits. There are few absolutes in Immi Policy, but I am 99.99% confident that NO VV holder will ever gain either a Medicare Card or Medicare Benefits.

If you were to apply for a PMV onshore, and she was granted a BV, then she would get a Temporary Medicare card, until the full PV decision (basically a PR) is granted.

You should purchase Travel Medical Insurance for her. Australian hospitals are going like the US. Its not about a dose of the flu, or a bee sting, its if ever she suffers a major injury. A 40 minute Ambulance ride in Australia will cost the un-insured around $4000.

Notwithstanding, Australia has reciprocal agreements with the UK, NZ, Canada and Ireland. Nationals of those countries are covered. In your case, Thailand.. nope.

Travel Medical Insurance is really cheap if purchased in Thailand. Thai BUPA is my recommendation.


----------



## JandE

omegaman said:


> If you were to apply for a PMV onshore, and she was granted a BV, then she would get a Temporary Medicare card, until the full PV decision (basically a PR) is granted.


A PMV cannot be applied for onshore, it is an offshore application only.


----------



## pndaccountants

You can re-enrol in Medicare if you are an Australian citizen or a permanent resident visa holder returning to Australia to live...


----------



## jzmyn

What about a returning NZ citizen? I previously held a medicare card but departed Australia in October 2013 and have only visited once since. I am planning to return in 2018 and have lost all my Australian cards (NAB bank card, drivers license, rest super card, and medicare card) 

Would I too need to re-enrol is this correct?


----------

